# Recently Deleted List



## ParadisePerson (Aug 8, 2005)

Can we have an option to save the deleted programs or not to save them? It would give us the option similar to the Windows option of using or not using the Trash Bin. I've read that the recently deleted programs don't use any of the storage space that the recorded programs use. If that's the case, then there must be a lot of space somewhere in the box that was unused that could/should have been used to store recorded programs.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

The Recently Deleted folder isn't what you're thinking it is/does...

You might want to read through this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=303405​In short, what you can see in the Recently Deleted folder has always been there... when you deleted a recording in the past, it didn't get removed from the hard drive... you just couldn't see it before, but it was still there, until the TiVo needed that space for another recording and then it was removed...

The Recently Deleted folder just allows us to see those recordings before they're replaced and gone for good, giving us an opportunity to recover them in case we accidentally delete them. They will be removed, as they always have, when the space is needed for a new recording. Nothing has really changed in how TiVo records, deletes and re-uses that space. The only real difference now is that we can see them before that happens. Just think of it as a window to your hard drive.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It would be nice to have the most recently deleted programs show at the top of the list, rather than the bottom.


----------

